# Oscilador valvular para 1mhz



## lw2dtn (Sep 27, 2008)

hola amigos del foro
los molesto por una inquietud:
estoy decidido a hacer un transmisor de am pero valvular
un gran amigo me facilito la información para hacer un oscilador con un resonador de 455khz y utilizare el tercer armonico, el oscilador funciona perfecto, y esta estable 100%
el tema es que quisiera saber como puedo fabricar un oscilador a cristal y meter directamente uno de 1mhz para hacer un oscilador tipo hartley ya que por lo que vi, es uno de los mas estables, creo que podria armar el esquema con una 6aq6 como osciladora una 6bq6 como amplificadora y la 6dq6 como salida
y para el audio una 12ax7 y 6dq6 a la salida atacando la pantalla con un transformador de audio
gracias por los grandes aportes que he recibido


----------



## crimson (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola lw2dtn, te comento que el oscilador más estable es el Clapp (o Colpitts sintonía serie) o el Vackar. Si vas a hacer un oscilador con cristales de remoto de TV y lo vas a hacer oscilar con una válvula tené cuidado pòrque son muy finos, la corriente de reja te los puede quemar. En la época de las válvulas se usaban los viejos FT243, que eran gruesos como una feta de salame y así y todo se les ponía una lamparita piloto en serie para que hiciera de fusible. Me alegro que hayas solucionado el color cereza de la 6DQ6, no quisiera estar en el zócalo de esa pobre lamparita... 73s


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola crimson, gracias por responder,
en realidad el oscilador con el resonador de control remoto lo tengo funcionando perfectamente en 1365khz. me paso el diagrama y la ayuda tecnica un amigo, utiliza un cd411 y la salida es con un bc548
hoy me estuve dedicando a hacer el pcb y ponerlo en un conector octal que encontre y tiene un encapsulado metalico para poder enchufarlo en el circuito mediante un zocalo igual a la de las 6dq6
me referia al hartley porque es el que conocia, no tengo experiencia asi que ya estoy buscando ejemplos del clapp, todavia no encontre nada para poder copiar
mientras tanto encontre un par de tandems y algunas valvulas
la mas grande es una 6117 pero no encontre el datasheet y 3 6146b que aparentemente son de 25watts.
la otra foto es de los cristales, en uno de esos encapsulados estoy tratando de poner el resonador con el cd4011
gracias


----------

